#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Лихорадка Эбола.

## Вадим Асадулин

Учитывая нагнетание ситуации вокруг лихорадки Эбола, думаю, есть смысл провести профилактику путем самостоятельного приготовления лекарств для скорой помощи и лечения любых кровотечений. Эта тема не озвучена в Традиционной Медицине, но попробуем!
mtha’a bzhi thang, མཐའ་བཞི་ཐང།, [та ши тан], [ta zhi tang], «Состав из четырех компонентов на основе горца птичьего Polygonum aviculare для остановки кровотечений» син. «Четыре предела». 
Materia medica Традиционной Медицины.
http://www.fiar.us/tibet-table.html
Мой перевод с английского.
Polygonum aviculare В Китайской медицине, Hsu, применяются P. aviculare L., knotweed или bian-xu (может быть другая разновидность) - высушенная трава, имеющая горький вкус, нейтральные свойства, для лечения дизентерии, желтухи, кожных высыпаний, зуда; оказывает антибактериальный, противоглистный (in vitro), мочегонный, гипотензивный эффекты.
В Европейской медицине, Grieve, P. aviculare используются как сильное вяжущее в настойке или отваре при диарее; используется как полоскание при воспалительных заболеваниях. 


*Onosma hookeri*, Clarke. Boraginaceae. Англ.: Onosma. В Тибетской медицине применяется при септических явлениях и при показаниях к кровопусканию. В Аюрведе используется для окраски лекарственных масел. O. bracteatum Wall. используется как тонизирующее, мочегонное, успокаивающее, повышающее обмен веществ; в отваре для лечения воспалительных заболеваний суставов, заболеваний почек, инфекционного делирия, проказы, сифилиса; заменитель sarsaparilla. В Бутане используется O. bracteatum как средство, повышающее обмен веществ; успокаивающее; жаропонижающее; тонизирующее; отвар используется для лечения воспалительных заболеваний суставов, сифилиса, проказы; уменьшения чрезмерной жажды и дисфории при инфекционном делирии; уменьшает функциональные нарушения желудка, сердца в виде сердцебиения, мочевого пузыря с затруднённым болезненным мочеиспусканием.  

Я использовал в качестве заменителя Lawsonia inermis, Лосонию невооруженную (хну), которую можно купить в любом магазине: 


*Adhatoda vasica* Nees ex Wall.. Acanthaceae. Англ.: Malabar nut. Тиб.: ba sha ka. Санскрит: Vasaka, vasa. Содержит горечь алкалоид вазицин, адатодовую кислоту. В Тибетской медицине, Thangka, используется при болях в верхней части тела, сухости во рту, бессоннице, вздохах, головокружении; общем rLung с лихорадкой, вызывающем головокружение или бессонницу, болях при дыхании; уменьшает нарушения при заболеваниях Khrag. В Аюрведе используются листья, корни, цветы, кора, кора корня; обладающие отхаркивающим, диуретическим, противосудорожным действием, стимулирует обмен веществ. Отвар листьев и  корней используется для лечения бронхиальной астмы, бронхита, туберкулёза, кашля, перемежающейся лихорадки. В Африканской медицине используются  плоды или целые растения A. buchholzii как противовоспалительное, при отравлении ядом рыб. 


Я применял заменитель Odontites vulgaris, зубчатку обыкновенную: 


Gentiana straminea. Gentianaceae. В Тибетской медицине применяется в составе многокомпонентных прописей. В Западной медицине применяются корни горечавок разных видов, которые содержат наиболее горькие из известных соединений; превосходно тонизируют всю пищеварительную систему, особенно, желудок, печень, желчный пузырь; обладают анальгетическим, противовоспалительным, жаропонижающим, противоревматическим, диуретическим, гипогликемическим, гипотензивным эффектами; применяются для лечения артритов, аллергического воспаления, субфебрильной температуры при хронических заболеваниях, желтухи, гепатитов; рекомендуется заготавливать осенью, сушить для более позднего использования.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014)

----------


## Буль

И чё, эта флора реально поможет от Эболы?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (14.10.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Приемный сын Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче заболел Эболой и уже выздоравливает. Так что, все - это карма. Предохраняйся, не предохраняйся, а от нее не убежишь..

http://shambhalatimes.org/2014/10/02...-ashoka-mukpo/

http://shambhalatimes.org/2014/10/11...-mukpo-update/

----------


## Аурум

> Приемный сын Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче заболел Эболой и уже выздоравливает. Так что, все - это карма. Предохраняйся, не предохраняйся, а от нее не убежишь..
> 
> http://shambhalatimes.org/2014/10/02...-ashoka-mukpo/
> 
> http://shambhalatimes.org/2014/10/11...-mukpo-update/


Но предохраняться, всё же, надо!  :Wink:

----------


## Айрат

Напоминаю тем кто тибетские линии практикует, что Парнашвари, 20-я форма Тары в Восхвалении 21 Тары, как раз специализируется на защите от эпидемий и заразных заболеваний )))
Вот здесь про нее почитать можно: http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2548491.html

----------

Kit (14.10.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> И чё, эта флора реально поможет от Эболы?


Я не знаю, только предполагаю. Могу предложить не только флору, а и фауну, например Lachesis!

----------


## Кайто Накамура

я лично эболу очень боюсь, как будто мало бедствий всяких уже населению, но может до меня не дойдет, потому что не знаю что делать если дойдет, жить-то охота )

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> И чё, эта флора реально поможет от Эболы?


Я не знаю, только предполагаю. Могу предложить не только флору, а и фауну, например Lachesis!

----------


## Юань Дин

На Будду надейся, а сам не плошай.

----------


## Юань Дин

> жить-то *охота*


а как же благородная истина про желание?  :EEK!:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> а как же благородная истина про желание?


 :Embarrassment:  это сильный аргумент  :Embarrassment:  мне нечего ответить  :Embarrassment:

----------

